# USJA, USJF, Kodokan, What testing format do you use?



## JudoJunkie (May 12, 2008)

I was wondering what testing format most instructors use.  Are you using the USJA test, the USJF test, traditional Kodokan test, or a hybrid of your own making?  I was wondering if anyone was using the USJA test as it exists today? Here is a link for the Junior USJA test if you want to look at it.  http://www.usja-judo.org/Docs/JR_Test.PDF

I have used a hybrid that combines all three systems requirements but recently I started working at a new dojo and the head instructor wants to use the straight USJA exam. I am having a hard time accepting students who use Yoko Wakari and Tomoe Nage as yellow belt test throws.  The test lets students use what ever throw they want.  

What are your thoughts on this testing material?


----------

